# Rigid vs Suspention - Pro / Cons?



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Most of my riding is dirt and urban, and while I've rode BMX all my life I've only been into the DJ scene for about a year now I think. What are the pros and cons of having a FS or a rigid...I aint no weight weenie but alot of weight could be shaved if I went with a rigid, which would be a pro for me, so I guess, perhaps...what are some good reasons I should have suspention. One that comes to mind is soaking up big hits from drops and whatnot - lord knows my wrist kills me from big hits from high drops..


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

Smooths out the big drops. If you come up short on a landing, suspension may give you the little bit you need to get over the landing. Also, having suspension smooths out the trails quite a bit. Thus you can ride rougher trails more comfortably with a suspension, instead of getting out there with a broom like the bmx guys do.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Very true, I hate coming up to short...I think I'll stick with the suspention, thanks.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Assuming your talking about forks, I've been switching between a rigid and a sus fork for jumping quite a bit. I like the rigid because it doesn't soak up the lip and you can get a nice pop. But like mentioned before the sus. fork makes everything feel so smooth.

On the contrary the rigid doesnt hurt my rists at all unless I over shoot a jump or get my hand twisted around funky and then lank and the force goes to my wrist. Which happens a few times. I think I'm going to go with suspension for good now, But the rigid was great:
https://i77.servimg.com/u/f77/11/77/23/43/dscf1610.jpg


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

At the sping rates a lot of poeple run their forks at, they arn't going to smooth out the trails much at all, most of the smoothing comes from bigger wheels, an tires, but because I am a hack, the life saveing benefits of a beefy fork are good enough reason for me.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Rigid forks = Lighter, most of the time cheaper, and develop your smoothening skills. Looks better too IMO.

Susp. forks = Heavier, more expensive, not always necissary, makes more of your skill develop with the help of suspension.

Correct me if I'm wrong.

Cheers!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I rode bmx for years and then made the move over to 26" dj bikes with a susp fork. Been riding the susp forks for 5 years or so. I've been toying with going back to rigid but I''m not sold yet. for these reasons:

that 4" of travel has saved my ass many times when I've come up short on doubles. If I wanted to go rigid I'd have to get either a long rigid fork to maintain my ht angle or get a new frame/fork combo that fit eachother. I really don't like long fork legs. 

but suspension forks crap out and need to be maintained. That sh*t kills me. And they cost so damn much. Plus theres really only a couple forks on the market that I feel are worthy of dj, the dj 1 by marz and the fox 36 stuff lowered down to 100mm or less. Everything else IMO is sub-par


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

boostin said:


> but suspension forks crap out and need to be maintained. That sh*t kills me. And they cost so damn much. Plus theres really only a couple forks on the market that I feel are worthy of dj, the dj 1 by marz and the fox 36 stuff lowered down to 100mm or less. Everything else IMO is sub-par


I would like you to explain to me how argies, pikes, 4x, and even GL's are considered sub-par....

The DJ1 isn't anywhere near as popular a fork as it was two years ago when I got into this type of riding... Take a look around, it's practically a "average" fork. Nothing fancy AT ALL. Heavy, (but bombproof..), dampening is very simplistic.. overall nothing fancy about these forks at all. You are comparing two different leagues of forks here with the dj1-->36 series... Not bashing DJ's, but common man.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I dig the marz dj 1 because it is bombproof. Also the new model is only 5.84 lbs which is over a pound lighter than it used to be. I dig the 36 stuff because it's strong, light, and straight forward. mostly though theyre so damn light for how strong they are

I personally prefer simple and strong over everything else. I've ridden the dj forks and the 36 stuff and my dj fork I rode for a year and gave to a friend for 50 bucks and he's ridden it for 3 years, and he hasn't had to play with it at all. 

I toss around going back to rigid all the time. Just the susp has saved my ass enough times on stuff that would have wrecked me to give it up. 

Like I said, it's just my opinion. I mean if you want a bombproof dj fork, go marz dj1. If you want strong, durable, reliable, AND light go fox 36 stuff. It's that easy for me. this is just my opinion


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

Some one told me that rigid forks are 2x as strong as sus. ??Is that true i kinda find that hard to believe . I really like 24's with DJ1 .


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

you can't make blanket statements regarding strength. That is like saying steel is stronger than aluminum, you leave out all the context, i.e. what configuration, how much, define "stronger" etc.


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.ridesoul.com/urbanforkg120mm.html

If you want to go rigid then this is my best recommendation. Soul cycles urban fork. I just broke my FR HT frame which has a 6 in travel fork. i loved having all that cushion for everything. DJ, urban, DH. the fork wasnt great, a MZ dropoff, but it felt good and came on the bike. that fork allowed me to do so much more on the bike like clearing 10ft + stair sets to flat.
I am now on a really tight budget so i would go rigid for the time being until i could afford a gold label or something of the sort. 
its all on the rider and their style and preferences. i like it soft in the front and stiff in the rear but i'd try new things


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

just about every spec on that Soul cycles fork is terrible. I wouldn't ride that if they paid me.


----------



## streetstyle (Nov 28, 2008)

The 4x is Marzocchi's work of art. Mine had a few problems, But I got a faulty one. Do I blame the fork? No, it was simply a mistake. Besides, my fork is as custom as it gets. Yes, Susp. costs about 5x more if you want a good experiance. I strongly suggest either a 2007 DJ1/ DJ2, 2008 MZ 4x wc, 2006 MZ DJ URBAN, or a 2008 RS pike 426. These are the only forks I will probably ever run. Any time I have came into experiance one of these, they rode amazing, smooth as butter yet stiff. For the Sus vs. Rigid debate though, I can add. I have been debating with myself weather or not to get rigid. My decision to go with Sus was simple. I tried it and didn't like it. It's personal prefference. Rigid actually made the bike feel heavier as I was use to having that little extra fork pop/ boost. With the rigid, it was just as bland as it gets. It's up to you, you can't ask us, you need to try it for your self. My fork set-up is amazingly simple yet the best fork ever. Not getting into details with it though. If your willing to drop 1G + on a fork, PM me. Final statement: In MY eyes, don't get rigid.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont know how good the pikes are, never rode/had one, but I will say this, out of all the forks on the market I think the pike is the best looking.


----------



## streetstyle (Nov 28, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> I dont know how good the pikes are, never rode/had one, but I will say this, out of all the forks on the market I think the pike is the best looking.


Pikes and Argyles use the same lowers.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

streetstyle said:


> The 4x is Marzocchi's work of art. Mine had a few problems, But I got a faulty one. Do I blame the fork? No, it was simply a mistake. Besides, my fork is as custom as it gets. Yes, Susp. costs about 5x more if you want a good experiance. I strongly suggest either a 2007 DJ1/ DJ2, 2008 MZ 4x wc, 2006 MZ DJ URBAN, or a 2008 RS pike 426. These are the only forks I will probably ever run. Any time I have came into experiance one of these, they rode amazing, smooth as butter yet stiff. For the Sus vs. Rigid debate though, I can add. I have been debating with myself weather or not to get rigid. My decision to go with Sus was simple. I tried it and didn't like it. It's personal prefference. Rigid actually made the bike feel heavier as I was use to having that little extra fork pop/ boost. With the rigid, it was just as bland as it gets. It's up to you, you can't ask us, you need to try it for your self. My fork set-up is amazingly simple yet the best fork ever. Not getting into details with it though. If your willing to drop 1G + on a fork, PM me. Final statement: In MY eyes, don't get rigid.


Sounds like you want to make it custom... but it isn't...

Posted 20 hours ago...


> Ok, so I love making my bike my own by doing custom things to it. For this build, I bought a 2008 Marzo 4x WC, and I am wondering If I could switch it out to dual air, and switch the uppers to 2007 DJ1 uppers, while lowering it to 80mm. Would this work? Thanks!


Your profile...


> 2008 Marzocchi 4x lowers, dual air, 2007 DJ1 uppers, lowered to 80mm, powder coated matte black.


Your picture not matching your description...


----------



## Sars11.8 (Apr 6, 2008)

rpet said:


> just about every spec on that Soul cycles fork is terrible. I wouldn't ride that if they paid me.


Please provide examples. what specs seem to perturb you?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sars11.8 said:


> Please provide examples. what specs seem to perturb you?


It's pretty heavy. And I'm not sure I like the crown... a little too much going on.


----------



## streetstyle (Nov 28, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> snip


It's still being worked on...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

5 lbs is awfully heavy for a rigid fork. 
Dobermann has a rigid that looks pretty nice. A little over 3lbs.


----------



## streetstyle (Nov 28, 2008)

sittingduck said:


> 5 lbs is awfully heavy for a rigid fork.
> Dobermann has a rigid that looks pretty nice. A little over 3lbs.


Yeah it does look pretty deece. The Identiti Rebate and the dob fork are supposedly the same weight.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

go fox or go rigid....

marz=barf, even that 4x.


----------



## streetstyle (Nov 28, 2008)

euroford said:


> go fox or go rigid....
> 
> marz=barf, even that 4x.


The 4x is right beside Fox in the street/dj market. I would take a 4x over any fork for street/dj other than a fox. So..
Rich = Fox
Normal = 4x
Budget = Rigid
Unless of course you prefer rigid, all power to you.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

im rocking an argyle 318, stupid simple, bombproof, but alittle on the hefty side but thats ok with me...im just curious why you think everything else is subpar?

i would use a gold label, argyle, pike, fox 36 lowered, marz 4x, djer 1 and probably some more but i cant name anymore right now lol


----------



## streetstyle (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'd buy a 2007 DJ1 in an instant...
What I meant in my previous post was if I was given a chance to buy a fork from I guess the normal category (decently priced) I'd choose a 4x. If I could choose from the rich category I'd choose a fox etc...
Not to mean that everything else is crap, I was just saying IMO, Its the best for it's "class" of fork. If you know what I mean?


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

my buddys front tire buzzes the crown of his gold label on big hits. If I'm spending what is for me major cash on a fork I need it to last at least a couple seasons. Tire buzzin, puking seals, and complicated travel adjustments are deal breakers for me. Thats what I define as sub-par. 

Maybe I shouldn't have been so forward to lump all the forks that I don't trust into the subpar catagory. Some of them i have reason to distrust others I just haven't ridden or had friends ride them long enough to make a judgement. 

I personally won't drop cash on a fork I don't know about when I can spend my cash on something I know is going to do me good


----------

